# Check this dude out



## skeeter300 (Nov 10, 2010)

Shot him Monday evening in Bartow County


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 10, 2010)

How much did he weigh?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, trophy boar right there. Look at those tusks!


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Nov 10, 2010)

look at those cutters!!!!!!!!


----------



## RB78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Great hog!


----------



## skeeter300 (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't know what he weighed.I can tell you that I had to go up a small hill and I had to put my 660 grizzly in 4 wheel dif to get him up.I could only move him 3 feet with a rope around one leg by hand.I had to take the 4 wheeler and drive it through the thicket to get him out.I shot him with a 300 ultra mag and the bullet never came out.He only ran 20 yards but still he was bad.Was glad to get him off my property.He has been rooting my food plots up.When he came out all the deer ran as fast and as far as they could.I never seen a deer so scared.These hogs like this one are no good for your deer hunting property if they scare the deer off like this one did.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 10, 2010)

was he barred? he looks pure bred european!


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 10, 2010)

That is a BAD dude!!  Probably would have wrecked some dogs too!!  Good one!


----------



## childers (Nov 10, 2010)

holy cow! want to let a college kid come hunt a hog? im up there for georgia highlands!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 10, 2010)

Dang big boy he is. Mike


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 11, 2010)

now THAT'S what I'm talkin about!!!

nice!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Nov 11, 2010)

That is an awesome boar right there. Those wetters are unreal. Great Job!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow skeeter that is number 2 isn't it? These hogs must be getting to the fire break and not crossing...lol. We'll help you out if we see any.


----------



## Puckerdup (Nov 11, 2010)

Cottoemiddienose thats a beast.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 11, 2010)

Sure is a MONSTER!  Does yourproperty adjoin Pinelog?  There was a guy talking about a few hogs he got last year during the Special hog hunt at PL.   He never posted pics, but was talking about how long them teeth were !  FREAKY!  

That is one bad dude you killed! I bet he made a bunch of little ones gonna be bad just like him!  Man I am ready to get a hog..............being sick SUCKS!


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Nov 13, 2010)

Good Hawg ! Congrat's !


----------



## georgia_home (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## sgtstinky (Nov 14, 2010)

what a beast, he looks like some sort of ape hog!


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats a bad hog right there! Gonna mount him?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 15, 2010)

nice one


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 15, 2010)

Dang dude! that's the Rankest boar I have seen in a while! CONGRATULATIONS. That would have been a goodun to enter in the hog challenge at Bass Pro.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## scoggins (Nov 15, 2010)

Kill 'em all and let the buzzards have 'em


----------



## FVR (Nov 21, 2010)

Saw one hanging the other day, looked to weigh in close to 200 lbs taken on the far side of Bartow.

I just stood there looking at it wondering, "why am I not hunting hogs?"

Need to get some time.


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 24, 2010)

what a hoss of a hog... congrats!


----------



## Rev.432 (Nov 25, 2010)

very nice hog. congrats.


----------



## spencer12 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice Hog.


----------

